# Will Sikhism Last Forever?



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Nov 14, 2012)

I am located in malaysia..it can be seen very clearly this days many young sikhs are converting to other religions.. so my discussion here is will sikhism last long or just a short lived one..please discuss and give your oppinion on this subject


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*

It will last forever, but it will be a universal religion made up of people that yearn for it, rather than those that were born into it


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*

Sikhism may not last forever but Sikhi way of life is Since begining of
humanity in the Universe.This is for ever.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*



> I am located in malaysia..it can be seen very clearly this days many  young sikhs are converting to other religions.. so my discussion here is  will sikhism last long or just a short lived one..please discuss and  give your oppinion on this subject


Are you sad and depressed because of that?


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*



harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> I am located in malaysia..it can be seen very clearly this days many young sikhs are converting to other religions.. so my discussion here is will sikhism last long or just a short lived one..please discuss and give your oppinion on this subject



The answer is yes and no

Sikhs will always be there in future.But will they be politically active  a major religion as they were in 18th , 19th , 20 th century the answer is may be no


----------



## techsingh (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*



kds1980 said:


> The answer is yes and no
> 
> Sikhs will always be there in future.But will they be politically active  a major religion as they were in 18th , 19th , 20 th century the answer is may be no



As long as we stay true to gurmat chivalry and adopt it in daily life we will always be there. But if we continue to follow the ways of bipran we are doomed. But overall the Will of waheguru always prevails, so no worries.


----------



## Archived_member15 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*



kds1980 said:


> The answer is yes and no
> 
> Sikhs will always be there in future.But will they be politically active a major religion as they were in 18th , 19th , 20 th century the answer is may be no


 

I hope that you are very wrong on that front, I really do kaurhug In fact, I'll stick my neck out and say blatantly that I think you are wrong, in all sincerity my friend. 

I am a non-Sikh, however I believe that it would be a travesty if Sikhi were allowed to wither to the extent that you relate. It is a religion which I feel has much to offer to humanity. Unlike other faiths, which have tendencies both towards exclusion and inclusion, the teachings of the Gurus are fully inclusive of other paths. To have that lacking in the modern age, when peace between members of different religions is more essential than ever, would be a sore loss. 

Sikhism, as it currently exists, has I think much in common culturally speaking with Judaism. Both Judaism and Sikhi are strongly tied, at times, to a specific ethnicity, people, culture and shared heritage. Now, there is nothing wrong with that, its actually beautiful to maintain such traditions, however it does mean that the Jewish and Sikh faiths have not as yet reached to the same demographic spread as say Islam or Christianity, which are less culturally tied. 

I think that all one will witness in the coming years is a movement away from a culturally-bound, Punjabi-specific form of Sikhi too a much more diversified and universalized form of the religion, which despite retaining a strong Punjabi contingent and heart, will have branched out considerably and become a faith much more in tune with the original teachings of the Gurus which teach one to embrace all humanity, all religions, all cultures, all races, all countries. 

That is where I see Sikhi heading and it isn't a bad thing at all, although it will change many peoples' perception of Sikhs (who are often seen as a "people" like Jews rather than an all-embracing religious identity without racial/ethnic attachments such as Christianity).


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*

I have no idea exactly what will happen in the future, but I do know this:  we Sikhs have no right to keep Sikhi just to ourselves. The world needs what we have and we should help to make it accessible to everyone.   I am not suggesting proselytizing;  I am suggesting educating.  As things are going now, it is possible that Sikhi, as we know it, will not survive.  I pray that isn't the case, but we are on a suicide course with the near-destruction of the Khalsa in the 1980s and 1990s in India and our horrendous ongoing murder of our daughters now, either before or after birth. The Khalsa, which is the strong backbone of the Sikh Kaum, can be rebuilt, Gur parshad, and we can quit killing our girls.  I don't know if we will.

But true Sikhi cannot die.  I remember the words of an old poem:



> What if cherished creeds must fade?
> Faith will never leave us.
> God preserves what God has made,
> Nor can Truth deceive us.



Our Eternal Guru, Siri Guru Granth Sahib ji is available to the public.  If we drop the torch, surely someone will pick it up.  But what a lost opportunity for us who are Sikhs now!  Surely we won't let that happen.  Will we?  


animatedkhanda​


----------



## ballym (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

If they continue to call only khalsa as sikhs, insist on vegetarianism, try to look down on people with shorn hairs, then it may not last longer.
I think that is the game plan in India. 
They are taking them away by making sikhism as hard core one , i.e., must have khalsa swaroop only with no meat eating, liquor. At the same time they are encouraging radha soami/ ravidassia etc.
At the end if you have only handful left, then it really does not matter if you exist or not.
It is a number game at the end. You can get proof of that in muslim religion.
there has been discussions on other threads where people insist that we need quality over quantity. I DISAGREE.
You can develop quality leaders and then leave others peacefully in YOUR religion.
Thanks,


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*



Vouthon said:


> I hope that you are very wrong on that front, I really do kaurhug In fact, I'll stick my neck out and say blatantly that I think you are wrong, in all sincerity my friend.
> 
> I am a non-Sikh, however I believe that it would be a travesty if Sikhi were allowed to wither to the extent that you relate. It is a religion which I feel has much to offer to humanity. Unlike other faiths, which have tendencies both towards exclusion and inclusion, the teachings of the Gurus are fully inclusive of other paths. To have that lacking in the modern age, when peace between members of different religions is more essential than ever, would be a sore loss.
> 
> ...



I don't know which movement you are talking about because at present there is no movement.To  spread the religion you need active missionaries who go to remote part of world to spread the teachings of guru.At present there is no such thing happening in world .It is only few whites particularly from english speaking countries which are embracing sikhi and many of them just leave it after giving it a try.So thinking that Sikh faith will become multi ethnic faith is distant dream 

As your comparison with Judaism because of single ethnicity , I have to say that many minority religions in  world have  single ethnicity and culture.For example Parsis of India also have single ethnicity and specific culture


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

thanks to those who had participated in the discussion, more are welcome. Thanks and sat sri akal


----------



## Harvir007 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

Everything that starts, eventually comes to an end. As the Greek and Viking mythology is no longer believed in, sometime in the distant future, most religions will probably have a very small following like pagan cults. However! In terms of the near future, Sikhism will probably prosper because the doctrine that is offered is much more believable. Another reason is that, if you have a look at the UK, there are huge amounts of kids with kesh. The parents are fervent in teaching them the panth and in the process, indoctrinate them so most of them will never not believe. Just my opinion however!


----------



## techsingh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

In my opinion Sikhism is not a religion. It's a dharm- a way of life (Gurmat). I believe in the far future all religions will be abolishied by people because of all the mythloghy involved in them which offer them nothing but anxiety. Sikhi has nothing to offer other than the truth (universal waheguru) No magic shows, no water into wine and etc. these quaitlys are below a gursikh. Far as any movements we don't have any. We let our leaders fail us. So with waheguru's Kirpa we can get back on track.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

Veera Many Tens of thousand years passed before it ,arrived so who knows how many will pass after it,but three things will last.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

Sp ji,
It's longer than that I think around 500 thousand -1 millions years.

TechSingh ji,
There's plenty of mythology in Sikhism. I fact many Sikh scholars today reinterpret Sikhism to not be mythological in any way but in doing this they pour so much of Sikhism down the drain.
To understand how Mythological works, listen to someone like Joseph Campbell, and the philosophy of Jean Gebser.


----------



## techsingh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*



> There's plenty of mythology in Sikhism. I fact many Sikh scholars today reinterpret Sikhism to not be mythological in any way but in doing this they pour so much of Sikhism down the drain.



Explain.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

Can you recall hearing any stories of Waheguru in action? Which two of His avtaars are revered the most in Guru Granth Sahib? How about the story of the prostitute and the parrot? 

These questions are part of Sikh mythology and form the basis for Sikh theology, ethics, practices, etc.


----------



## techsingh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

Am not sure which avatars are revered by our guru ji. Maybe you can point them out for
Me.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*

I have made my point. This is not even talked about in Sikh discourse, instead They are simply rejected based on misinterpreted verses. I think this conversation leads away from the topic so either message me or open a new thread. Thanks


----------



## techsingh (Nov 15, 2012)

What your pointing out seems like it need to be discussed cause truly i have no idea. Start a new thread and put forth your view of which avtaars are revered by our guru ji.


----------



## ballym (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*



harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> thanks to those who had participated in the discussion, more are welcome. Thanks and sat sri akal



Sir, please .... take part in the discussion ....


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Will Sikhism Last Forever ?*



BhagatSingh said:


> Can you recall hearing any stories of Waheguru in action? Which two of His avtaars are revered the most in Guru Granth Sahib? How about the story of the prostitute and the parrot?
> 
> These questions are part of Sikh mythology and form the basis for Sikh theology, ethics, practices, etc.


 
Bhagat Singh Ji,
There is nothing as Sikh Mythology.Whatever is stated is real and true.
That is why tehere are different references of different periods related 
to the grace of Hari in particular circumstances.

Mythology is made of complete story with different links  and most of the incidences are presunmptions and conclusions accordingly.

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## gurtej khubbar (Nov 16, 2012)

Dear All,

I have an opinion. I think Sikhs perception to outside world is someone who wears turban and have beared. Thats where it stops, no one knows about 5 K's  or anything. But I don't wear 5 k's but love Sikhi so much but for some reason I don't wear them. Does this makes me less of a Sikh? Please answer.

I don't want to hurt anyone but when we say "Sab Sikhan Ko Hukum Hai, Guru Manyo Granth", what does this mean? Guru Granth sahib don't talk about 5 K's, they focus on things far more important then what you are wearing and how you look. Is it something that we as a community needs to sit down and re acess? During the time of Guru Gobind, we all know what was happening and why we needed te Khalsa form but question is that if we need it today. May be thats y Guru Gobind said,"Guru Manyo Granth"?

Please advice....


----------



## Ashoke (Nov 16, 2012)

The only reason why Sikhs are going astray from sikhism in this modern world is not because there is anything wrong with Sikh faith and belief but rather our outward appearance which at times is extremely difficult to maintain. One may say that tree are faiths which also have different and difficult tenets ie Islam. but they are in the billions and we are in the minority which falls prey to the majority.
I am proud Sikh, have always worn a turban and a firm believer and proud of our Gurus teachings and extremely proud of our heritage and history.
BUT I would agree that Sikhism in it's present form is a dying religion unless we change with the times. in fact as I see it we are slowly but surely changing without any intervention or directives from our central controlling bodies ie SGPC. 
Our biggest hinderance no matter what one may say has been our unshorn hair which Is the reason why many of youngsters shy away from Sikhism.
As already seen most Gurudwaras these days are full of 'mona sikhs'.
The sooner we change and give full status of Sikhism to such people , the stronger we are making  Sikhism. Christianity to survive has changed to fit in with current times so should we. To survive we must also change.


----------



## techsingh (Nov 16, 2012)

:angryadminsingh:





Ashoke said:


> The only reason why Sikhs are going astray from sikhism in this modern world is not because there is anything wrong with Sikh faith and belief but rather our outward appearance which at times is extremely difficult to maintain. One may say that tree are faiths which also have different and difficult tenets ie Islam. but they are in the billions and we are in the minority which falls prey to the majority.
> I am proud Sikh, have always worn a turban and a firm believer and proud of our Gurus teachings and extremely proud of our heritage and history.
> BUT I would agree that Sikhism in it's present form is a dying religion unless we change with the times. in fact as I see it we are slowly but surely changing without any intervention or directives from our central controlling bodies ie SGPC.
> Our biggest hinderance no matter what one may say has been our unshorn hair which Is the reason why many of youngsters shy away from Sikhism.
> ...





Why do you want to follow the majority like a sheep? Anyone that comes to guru ji diwaan has my full respect.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 16, 2012)

Ashoke said:


> The only reason why Sikhs are going astray from sikhism in this modern world is not because there is anything wrong with Sikh faith and belief but rather our outward appearance which at times is extremely difficult to maintain. One may say that tree are faiths which also have different and difficult tenets ie Islam. but they are in the billions and we are in the minority which falls prey to the majority.
> I am proud Sikh, have always worn a turban and a firm believer and proud of our Gurus teachings and extremely proud of our heritage and history.
> BUT I would agree that Sikhism in it's present form is a dying religion unless we change with the times. in fact as I see it we are slowly but surely changing without any intervention or directives from our central controlling bodies ie SGPC.
> Our biggest hinderance no matter what one may say has been our unshorn hair which Is the reason why many of youngsters shy away from Sikhism.
> ...


.

ASHOKE Ji,

You seem to be very disappointed from the identity of Sikhs .You must appreciate the fact that Hairs are the PRIME identity for being a Sikh.
This aspect of identity should not be a matter  compromise in any case.
There is need for understanding for this identity.
For some it does not matter whether one keeps hairs or not for being refered as Sikh.But this matters a lot for being a Sikh.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes Sikhi should change with time but it will not be Sikhi then.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 16, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> .
> 
> ASHOKE Ji,
> 
> ...



How many young sikhs keep the identity because they understand ? The truth is majority just keep it because of parents and  sikh society .That is why we have seen rural sikhs discarded identity in much bigger number because parents and society stopped the pressure. On the other hand urban sikhs still wear turban in much larger number because their society hasn't accepted cut hair.


----------



## gurtej khubbar (Nov 16, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> .
> 
> ASHOKE Ji,
> 
> ...



Dear Bagga Ji,

I understand that hair is very important in Sikhism  and we wear turban.. But should we make it mandatory for all? Should we make 5 Ks mandatory for all ? Sure no other guru or bhagat wore them .. We still learn from their teachings .. Do they stop being a sikh then? What I am saying is that 5K should not be a guide to sikhi.. I would rather leave it to the choice of individual to decide if they want it or not and focus more on gurmat knowledge which is severely lacking in sikhs ...and more dangerous to the extinction of Sikhs then outward appearance ..

Beared is important in Islam.. Ppl should wear decent clothes in Christianity .. a pandit should have a ponytail .. But all have changed with time . once a person understand gurmat he will understand the importance of hair and may be will commit him or herself to sikhi .. SGPC is only concerned with money and not sikhi then why should we follow their code if conduct ?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Nov 16, 2012)

> I understand that hair is very important in Sikhism and we wear turban.. But should we make it mandatory for all? Should we make 5 Ks mandatory for all ? Sure no other guru or bhagat wore them .. We still learn from their teachings .. Do they stop being a sikh then? What I am saying is that 5K should not be a guide to sikhi.. I would rather leave it to the choice of individual to decide if they want it or not and focus more on gurmat knowledge which is severely lacking in sikhs ...and more dangerous to the extinction of Sikhs then outward appearance ..


 
Is hair in Sikhi just an identity? Or acceptance of Divine will?

Didn't Guru Hargobind Sahib keep Miri Piri? Aren't you aware of how Mughals spying on Guru Tegh Bahadur receded into forests on seeing Him practice sword fighting alone?

Whether with 5k or Gurmat knowledge, Sikhs lack meaning and implementation. Any anything we make optional, will soon get extinct, even common sense


----------



## gurtej khubbar (Nov 16, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Is hair in Sikhi just an identity? Or acceptance of Divine will?
> 
> Didn't Guru Hargobind Sahib keep Miri Piri? Aren't you aware of how Mughals spying on Guru Tegh Bahadur receded into forests on seeing Him practice sword fighting alone?
> 
> Whether with 5k or Gurmat knowledge, Sikhs lack meaning and implementation. Any anything we make optional, will soon get extinct, even common sense



Kanwaljit Ji...
Again you are not getting my point .. I am saying the importance is way too much on appearance and with this sikhi will not survive long ..spreading knowledge of gurmat is important in Sikhs and non sikhs to tell them the real meaning and importance if hair .. As an outsider , the mere thought of having to wear 5 Ks on converting to Sikhism is a big challenge .. Not saying these should be abolished but rather left to the choice of individual .. And same status should be given to someone with 5 Ks and someone who don't wear them.. We will all agree that amritdharis look down on Sikhs without 5 Ks .. Isn't it a discrimination in itself ? 

Also again strongly believe that there is a reason that guru gobind said guru manyo Granth .. That Guru Granth Sahib is the eternal guru.. And teaching should come from there


----------



## Archived_member15 (Nov 16, 2012)

> "...Through all nature I was immersed in God. There is a communion with God, and a communion with earth, and *a communion with God through earth*...We are all of us together carried in the one world-womb...For me, my God, all joy and all achievement, the very purpose of my being and all my love of life, all depend on this one basic vision of the union between yourself and the universe. Let others, fulfilling a function more august than mine, proclaim your splendours as pure Spirit; as for me, dominated as I am by a vocation which springs from the inmost fibres of my being, I have no desire, I have no ability, to proclaim anything except the innumerable prolongations of your incarnate Being in the world of matter; I can preach only the mystery of your flesh, you the Soul shining forth though all that surrounds us...You the Centre at which all things meet and which stretches out over all things so as to draw them back into itself: I love you for the extensions of your body and so to the farthest corners of creation through grace through life, and through matter. Thus all the lines converge, complete one another, interlock. All things are now but one...Lord, it is you who, through the imperceptible goadings of sense-beauty, penetrated my heart in order to make its life flow out into yourself. You came down into me by means of a tiny scrap of created reality; and then, suddenly, you unfurled your immensity before my eyes and displayed yourself to me as Universal Being. So the basic mystical intuition issues in the discovery of a supra-real unity diffused throughout the immensity of the world..."
> 
> *-Pierre Teilhard de Chardin** (1881 – 1955), French Catholic mystic & Jesuit priest*


 

So long as there exists in the mind of human beings, a "communion with God" through creation, is that not Sikhi at its heart, at its root, at its core? 

Therefore, I do not think that either the outward form of Sikhi or the inner will pass away, they will both last but the essence which is consonance with creation _certainly will never end._ It is innate within human nature because a communion with divinity through creation has been practised by mankind since the very beginning. Every primal culture and society, beginning with the artwork of cavemen, testifies to a union with a higher reality - whether conceived as Mother Nature herself, the "gods", "God" or a force - through the natural world. My understanding is that Sikhi pinpoints, or rather seizes upon, this perrenial truth which can never fade away because it is truly eternal, since creation rests in Creator, is one with Creator, the Creator is within all things, is everywhere.


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 17, 2012)

The title is 'Will sikhism last forever?'

At the rate and extent that we have female foeticide and sex selection in punjabi communities, we shall not have mothers to produce new sikhs!!

In some areas of Punjab, the ratios of girls to boys are close to 6.8/10.
Sadly, here in BC, where we have a large indo-canadian community, sex selection clinics are freely advertised in punjabi media.
Infact, there is even competition because some clinics across the US border in Washington can beat the prices and queue!!
It just seems so damned normal and OK for some families and couples, that they don't bat an eyelid and make it known that a female foetus is not wanted.

There is no anti-sex selection movement here as far as I know, but somone needs to do something.

Personally, I can't believe that the girl to boy ratio in BC is about 8.9/10, as I think it is lower than that. You only have to look around and see the kids in elementary schools to get an idea.

What is also shocking and quite sad is that apparently there is some kind of herbal medicine available in India that ensures a male foetus. I cannot understand or believe how this could possibly work, but it is succesful from what I hear.
Some members may know what this is and if it does work.

Interestingly, this has been used by many indo-canadians within the last 8-10 years.
What I have also found in BC is that the number of little boys under age 10 that are suffering from various disorders since birth is very high when compared to the non- indian populations!!
Does anyone have any explanations for this ?
Because all I can ssume is that the parents of these little boys were users of this so called herbal med, and now there are the health consequences!!


----------



## itsmaneet (Nov 18, 2012)

SIKHISM will last forever. People coming or going out from it another thing. Teachings / Shabad Guru never dies.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 18, 2012)

harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> I am located in malaysia..it can be seen very clearly this days many young sikhs are converting to other religions.. so my discussion here is will sikhism last long or just a short lived one..please discuss and give your oppinion on this subject



If we can ditch our Vaishnav orientated Aloo Gobi brigade then it will .


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 18, 2012)

gurtej khubbar said:


> Dear Bagga Ji,
> 
> I understand that hair is very important in Sikhism and we wear turban.. But should we make it mandatory for all? Should we make 5 Ks mandatory for all ? Sure no other guru or bhagat wore them .. We still learn from their teachings .. Do they stop being a sikh then? What I am saying is that 5K should not be a guide to sikhi.. I would rather leave it to the choice of individual to decide if they want it or not and focus more on gurmat knowledge which is severely lacking in sikhs ...and more dangerous to the extinction of Sikhs then outward appearance ..
> 
> Beared is important in Islam.. Ppl should wear decent clothes in Christianity .. a pandit should have a ponytail .. But all have changed with time . once a person understand gurmat he will understand the importance of hair and may be will commit him or herself to sikhi .. SGPC is only concerned with money and not sikhi then why should we follow their code if conduct ?


 
My understanding is that every person is a Sikh who is contemplating the 
THE WORD OF GUR or who thinks and lives with the concept of NIRANKAAR GuRu/Prabhu.

It is for such Sikhs to understand the significance of identity as SINGH or POTENTIAL SINGHS. 

I am of the view that initial Sikhs may adopt a mininmum requirement of identity and that is with maintaining KESH/BEARD only.

5 Ks are mandatory for being refered as Khalsaa.

Such identity is the need of the present times in context of prevailing
politial situation for Sikhs.

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Nov 18, 2012)

harcharanjitsinghdhillon said:


> I am located in malaysia..it can be seen very clearly this days many young sikhs are converting to other religions..



Never heard young sikhs converting to other religions ,can you provide some links relating this ?


----------



## Ashoke (Nov 19, 2012)

What is it that is important in any religion? Is it the total belief and submission to a particular religion? Or is it the outward identity which identifies that you belong to a particular group sect , religion or group? Or is it both? Can you be one without the other the other?

There is no doubt our numbers as true Sikhs with flowing hair and turban are decreasing yet our numbers as Sikhs without hair and trimmed beards are increasing.

There are not many Sikh families who can claim that all the offspring are true Sikhs with all the symbols especially in the western world and for that matter even in our own homeland Punjab.
Yet all these clean shaven or partly shaven Sikhs claim to be Sikhs and followers of Sikhism.
Does this not by itself indicate that the we most reform with times and keep all our youngsters within our fold and accept them with open arms and not look down upon them.

We must not let our numbers decline to the contrary we must encourage even others to become Sikhs. Keeping the symbols of Sikhism is one reason why others donot want to join Sikhism even if they believe in our teachings and philosophy.    It is clear from our clean shaven Sikhs that they want to maintain their sikhi. Therefore we must reform our great religion to fit in with the modern times. We can have both types of Sikhs in our fold.

I have seen only one or two Sikh converting to another religion and have yet to  come across a Sikh to another religion in large numbers. The first concerns a giani who although very good in oratory showed disrespect to Siri Guru Granth Sahib JI by carrying it in taxis - good riddance to him. The other becoming a Muslim because of a girl, clearly a weakling in principles and lacking in personality.

I have also seen several converting to Sikhism.

But that is not the point that I am trying to make that one religion is better than others. We are born into religion, any religion and we should spend all our life time understanding it before giving it a second thought.

Sikhi will survive but in a slightly different form. But there will be few true Khalsas.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 19, 2012)

^ Ashoke ji I agree with you what you said , but the problem is attitude of many orthodox sikhs who will prefer that Sikhism will come to an end rather than accepting clean shaven as sikhs.there are many punjabi hindu's today   whose ancestors were sikhs or close to sikhism .Because of imposition of 5ks those people drifted completely towards hinduism .This will happen to many more who will drift toward Hinduism because they don't want to wear 5ks


----------



## Parma (Nov 19, 2012)

All creation comes to an end! Hopefully sikhism will bring peace to creation making it ready for that end!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 19, 2012)

I would rather ask myself..HOW LONG will I LAST ?? and make the Hay while the SUN SHINES....Sikhsim may or may not last forver..BUT IF I FAIL in this Life time..Gobind milan kee EH teri bareeah..then Whats the use of Sikhism lasting forever ??? People tend to look at others, worry about others..look WITHIN and worry about YOURSELF.


----------



## chazSingh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*



prakash.s.bagga said:


> Sikhism may not last forever but Sikhi way of life is Since begining of
> humanity in the Universe.This is for ever.
> 
> Prakash.S.Bagga


 
well said.

Every human since the beginning has the tools to realise god..this has always been the case before any religious names...and will still be beyond the existance of religious names.

so sikhi (the spiritual path of seva simran and sharing) will always continue to exist. anyone yearning for god will always find guidance from it...this path has no boundaries, religious names...it's always existed


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: will sikhism last forever ?*



chazSingh said:


> well said.
> 
> Every human since the beginning has the tools to realise god..this has always been the case before any religious names...and will still be beyond the existance of religious names.
> 
> so sikhi (the spiritual path of seva simran and sharing) will always continue to exist. anyone yearning for god will always find guidance from it...this path has no boundaries, religious names...it's always existed



Chaz singh ji

If Sikhs had been defeated in 1720s ' after the death of Banda bahadur by mughals and Afghans , and they had ben succesful in finishing the sikhs , then do you think Sikhi would had survived? 

Also I would like to know how many spiritual paths are their in Saudi Arabia, Arab countries? 

The fact is Sikhi survived because Sikhs gave immense sacrifice to keep it alive .If present generation will not preserve it  then it will vanish with time.


----------

